# Loft plans for rollers



## whiteroller123 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was just wondering if anybody out there has a loft design that could fit 10 roller pigeons and could be inexpensive.

Thank you!!!


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

yea where the plans at.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yuannava and Whiteroller check out my album and see the little 4'x4'x3' kit box, is that what your looking for? It has 20 perches and one nest box. Not sure as to the inexpensive part yet (just haven't priced it out yet). Roughly it was, 
10-$1.98 Menards hinges
3-$8.89 4'x'4x1/2" plywood (front and both sides)
1-$?.?? 4'x4'x1/4" plywood (bottom of poop tray)
2-$1.29 1x4x8' (front back & sides of poop tray)
6-2x4x8'
6 to 8-2x2x8'
some hardware cloth
1-12" piano hing (for the trap)
a lot of 1 1/4, 2" and 3" screws
and something for a roof and a lot of (work ).


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

whiteroller123 said:


> I was just wondering if anybody out there has a loft design that could fit 10 roller pigeons and could be inexpensive.
> 
> Thank you!!!


I did a simple google image search and saw a few lofts that didn't seem to be much more than a small box/shed. 

Remember, the birds don't care what they look like. You might even be able to build something out of scrap wood.


----------

